# Don't fall.



## chic (Feb 14, 2020)

I got a call today that my 87 year old mom had fallen and was rushed to the ER. Our local hospital shut their ER a couple of years ago and so have many others in nearby communities, so she was taken to a large hospital in the city. I was frantic and called the hospital but they told me her condition was still being assessed so I left my mobile number for them to call me back but they never did.

After several hours I called again and they told me they couldn't release info on her condition to me. I know this is the law, but come on. I'm family and I needed to know how serious her injuries were.

Finally she called me. She fell. NEVER FALL GUYS. Just don't. I tell her this all the time. She was blown by a gust of wind and fell on her face. She has fractured cheek bones, black eyes and two stitches in her nose. She sounds awful, but was in good spirits. I'm glad it wasn't a concussion or a broken hip or something. The plastic surgeon who attended her says she going to have to have a plate put in her mouth to reposition her facial bones which, I guess, are lopsided now.

Please everyone. Be so careful not to fall or to let any senior you love fall too. Recovery is terribly hard the older you get.


----------



## Keesha (Feb 14, 2020)

Oh goodness Chic. Such shocking news. 
Its great that she got the treatment she needed and was in good spirits. What a scare you must have had.


----------



## Scottlass1953 (Feb 14, 2020)

chic said:


> I got a call today that my 87 year old mom had fallen and was rushed to the ER. Our local hospital shut their ER a couple of years ago and so have many others in nearby communities, so she was taken to a large hospital in the city. I was frantic and called the hospital but they told me her condition was still being assessed so I left my mobile number for them to call me back but they never did.
> 
> After several hours I called again and they told me they couldn't release info on her condition to me. I know this is the law, but come on. I'm family and I needed to know how serious her injuries were.
> 
> ...


Too late for me.  I fell and badly broke my wrist. Been in a cast for 6 weeks.  Feb 26 is the date I hope to get my cast off.  I agree....be careful everyone! Glad your Mom was not badly hurt and hope she recovers quickly.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 14, 2020)

Oh  @chic
I am so sorry for her and for you.  That is awful.  Sad and shocking for you.  Upsetting for her.

I wonder if she is able to chew or will need to be eating pureed foods for a while.

That must have been terrible for you to have to get no info when you called, and to be waiting till she was able to call you herself.


----------



## Gardenlover (Feb 14, 2020)

@chic so sorry to hear about your mom, waiting to hear what happened is so very hard. I wish her the best.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 14, 2020)

Oh No @chic, your poor mum,  aside from the pain from the fall the shock may still yet set in... ,  and what a terrible worry for you in the meantime .
 Here in the Uk,  close  family members do get informed  of the patients condition, and are aware of the extent of injuries  , and can help come to decisions when or_ if_ required on the patients treatment.

 Clearly your mum had damaged  her poor face to a great extent for her to require  plastic surgery to reshape it..and won't be able to eat for a while either ... 

Do send her the love from all your friends here, and  tell her that people from all over the world are wishing her the very best and praying for her to be as painfree as possible during this recovery time  ....


----------



## applecruncher (Feb 14, 2020)

So sorry, chic.  
Wishing your mother the best.


----------



## Lc jones (Feb 14, 2020)

I’m so sorry to hear about your mom and I hope she’ll have a speedy recovery!


----------



## terry123 (Feb 14, 2020)

So sorry to  hear about your mom.  Will you be able to see her?  I have not paid attention as to where you or she lives so that could be a problem.  I am very careful when I walk as I walk with a cane.  It was raining the other day and  I cancelled a doctor appointment because I cannot walk with the cane on wet surfaces.  Add to the fact that my left side is partially paralyzed so balance can be a problem especially if it is windy or rainy.  So I am very careful moving around.


----------



## treeguy64 (Feb 14, 2020)

Very sorry to hear about your mom's fall. Please give her all of our get well wishes.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 14, 2020)

Very sorry to hear this, as we get older we all are in danger of falling. I hope your Mom makes a quick recovery.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Feb 14, 2020)

These accidents and injuries are upsetting to us all @chic.....thanks for sharing and will send healing thots now to you and Mom xo


----------



## Catlady (Feb 14, 2020)

I think that old people's worst enemy is the gradual loss of balance.  I'm noticing it in myself.  Any sudden movement or turning makes me prone to falling.  I need to start doing some balance exercises.  Tai Chi, anyone?


----------



## chic (Feb 14, 2020)

Catlady said:


> I think that old people's worst enemy is the gradual loss of balance.  I'm noticing it in myself.  Any sudden movement or turning makes me prone to falling.  I need to start doing some balance exercises.  Tai Chi, anyone?



That's how & why I first got into yoga and it does help to practice everyday so as to prevent slip & falls and maintain good balance. 

I will see mom tomorrow. I don't live far. Today she should rest. She was in the ER almost all day yesterday! That alone would be exhausting.

Thanks for all the well wishes. I know it will help her.


----------



## Wren (Feb 15, 2020)

Best wishes to your mom for a speedy recovery chic


----------



## toffee (Feb 15, 2020)

oh my how awful for the lady - hope recovery is speedy for her x


----------



## Keesha (Feb 15, 2020)

chic said:


> That's how & why I first got into yoga and it does help to practice everyday so as to prevent slip & falls and maintain good balance.


I agree! Yoga is great for strength and balance.


----------



## Mike (Feb 15, 2020)

Oh dear Chic, what a fright, you must have been at
your wit's end and then an officious nurse wouldn't
let you know how she was!

Anyway, although your Mom is hurt, she was thinking
of you and got in touch as soon as she could, I hope
that her recovery will be swift.

Mike.


----------



## Lee (Feb 15, 2020)

Chic, sorry to hear this. It may be wise to report that nurse as while they are busy there are usually volunteers that could keep you updated, would only have taken a minute for the nurse to hand your number over to a volunteer.


----------



## StarSong (Feb 15, 2020)

I hope your mom has a swift recovery.  What a terrifying situation for all involved.  Please do let her know that lots of people are holding both of you in the light as she heals from this fall.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 15, 2020)

@chic, I'm so sorry to see this.  Please know my thoughts are with you both.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Feb 15, 2020)

From being a former EMT to working for a Senior Healthcare Company, I definitely know about falling at a Senior age. 

In Dec 2006, I fell in ice/snow, of which required a rotator cuff surgery in my right shoulder. That happened by our house when we lived in Colorado before. The following year, 2007, we sold the house and moved, mainly due to that fall. Then, in summer of 2014, I fell in the parking lot where we lived in Florida. That fall required a rotator cuff surgery in my left shoulder. Then, after arriving back here in Colorado in August 2019, I was taking a shower, but no shower pad in the tube, turned around to rinse myself off and slid out of the bath tube onto to the bathroom floor. From my old EMT days, I was able to stop the bleeding and went to a nearby ER. Actually, I drove and wife went with me. A tetanus shot, about 7 stitches and I was sent home. A week later, came back to have stitches removed. A very small scar remains where the cut was, by my eyebrow. 

Now have a shower pad in that tube/shower.

I was only 70 when I fell out of that tube/shower and I thought it was bad, but your 87 yr old mom. Wife and I wish your mom the best in her recovery.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Feb 15, 2020)

I wear water shoes into the tub to shower....no slipping for me....


----------



## chic (Feb 15, 2020)

Thanks everyone for the kind thoughts. Actually, it was MOM'S fault that the hospital refused me updates on her status. In the U.S. we have patient privacy laws which include members of the immediate family. Her attending physician asked her "don't you want to call your daughter and tell her?" To which mom replied, "Oh, no don't call her, she'll just worry." Honestly, I worried more not knowing. But the hospital was just obeying the law by keeping me in the dark, hard as it was.

I will do some grocery shopping for mom tomorrow. She can only eat soft things because her palate is broken as well as her cheekbones. Her spirits are good, but she is 87 and I do worry about her falling and getting a devastating injury. It happens to so many.

So, since discretion is the better part of valor, I will just say again, don't fall my friends or go out in strong winds where the wind itself can knock you off your feet like it did to my mom. 

Peace - Chic.


----------



## Keesha (Feb 15, 2020)

chic said:


> Thanks everyone for the kind thoughts. Actually, it was MOM'S fault that the hospital refused me updates on her status. In the U.S. we have patient privacy laws which include members of the immediate family. Her attending physician asked her "don't you want to call your daughter and tell her?" To which mom replied, "Oh, no don't call her, she'll just worry." Honestly, I worried more not knowing. But the hospital was just obeying the law by keeping me in the dark, hard as it was.
> 
> I will do some grocery shopping for mom tomorrow. She can only eat soft things because her palate is broken as well as her cheekbones. Her spirits are good, but she is 87 and I do worry about her falling and getting a devastating injury. It happens to so many.
> 
> ...


She didn’t want you to worry. 
What a great sport, sweetheart and loving mom all rolled into one. You’re very lucky chic.
Sending healing thoughts your way.  
Don’t forget to take care of yourself also.
Breathe!


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 16, 2020)

Praying for a speedy recovery!


----------



## oldman (Feb 16, 2020)

I hope that Mom is doing fine. You are correct about older people falling. It can be terribly dangerous and can also make for a long, painful recovery. Many seniors break their hip and never recover. 

I still remember when while walking down the jetway to board my plane, an 80 year old woman fell while tripping over one of the dividers in the floor. She was taken to the hospital in Miami and a few days later when I flew back into Miami, I went to visit her. She was doing OK, but did break her ankle. I never knew why, but I felt some responsibility for her fall. 

I wish jetways didn’t have a slant to them making the passengers either walk downhill or uphill.


----------



## oldman (Feb 16, 2020)

BTW, how’s Mom doing today?


----------



## Pinky (Feb 16, 2020)

Your poor Mom. I think I may have done the same, and told the hospital not to contact my daughter as she would just worry. Mom is a trouper.


----------



## chic (Feb 16, 2020)

oldman said:


> BTW, how’s Mom doing today?



Mom looks terrible. Her cheekbones are black and swollen like golfballs. Her nose has stitches. She has a huge scrape across her forehead and her upper lip is swollen like a Kardashian. Her two front teeth were loosened and looks like a sliver might have broken off one of them cuz she now has a visible gap between her teeth which she never had before. Her jaw is bruised and she's drooling alot and cannot speak very clearly.

I brought her food and took a list for more stuff to buy. She gave me her wedding and engagement rings and the key to the outside of her building leaving her unable to go out anymore which she no longer wants to do anyway.

She's afraid now poor thing. I don't know what to say to comfort her. I hope depression doesn't set in. She has a ton of medical appointments for the rest of Feb and into March and reconstructive surgery scheduled which will require a hospital stay and that is making her even more scared. On top of all this the worst of winter is here where I live which makes life harder for everybody.

Thank you for the kind words and prayers. She's going to need them going forward. And all this for a roll of toilet paper. Jeez.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 16, 2020)

This is definitely  a hard time for her, and upsetting for you, as well.  

Try to remember how very valuable you are for her, 
to just listen, when you are able to, and to help out, in any ways.  

There's no way you can make this easy for her, but it's much easier and better for her, with you in her life than not.
Don't feel useless, because believe me, you are not.
Just your caring about her, and doing some practical things to help, makes a world of difference, even though she will still be finding all of this, difficult.


----------



## Mike (Feb 16, 2020)

That's you busy for the forseeable future Chic, I bet
your Mom is pleased that you are there for her and
when her pain goes down a bit, she will come to
expect more of you than now as she has trouble with
her speech, I hope that she mends quickly and your
burden eases.

Mike.


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 16, 2020)

*So sorry about your mom, @chic. I hope she heals rapidly and completely. *


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 16, 2020)

Wishing all the best to your Mom @chic   ...


----------



## Kaila (Feb 18, 2020)

Thinking of you, and your mom, with so many challenges for both of you....
@chic   ❤


----------



## JaniceM (Feb 19, 2020)

If I can add:  keep your bones as strong and dense as possible by consuming plenty of Calcium and Vitamin D.  The older we get, the more dangerous slip-and-falls become.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 22, 2020)

Thinking of you and of your mom,  @chic


----------



## chic (Feb 23, 2020)

Kaila said:


> Thinking of you and of your mom,  @chic



She's doing much better. Will take her to the hospital tomorrow to get the stitches out and discuss a surgery to stabilize her broken palate. Her spirits are great and she wants to go out again. I fixed her bruises with makeup and you can hardly tell anything was ever wrong. So far, it's all good news and I hope it stays that way cuz honestly, I'm exhausted.


----------



## chic (Feb 24, 2020)

Best news. Her stitches were disolvable and just fell out. Her doctor says she will not require palate support screwed into the roof of her mouth and she is thrilled about that. Her once perfectly straight teeth now have visible gaps between them all so I fear that may require some kind of orthodontic procedure but since her teeth were always straight before it should be easy with a removable retention appliance.

Just got back from taking her to the hospital, so I'm going to snatch a cat nap. Thanks to all for your prayers and well wishes. I'm sure it helped.


----------



## Wren (Feb 24, 2020)

Pleased to hear things are going so well chic, best wishes to you both


----------



## Kaila (Feb 24, 2020)

Thanks for sharing both of those updates with us, chic!
It sounds like overall, things have improved more than it seemed like they would, early  at the awful outset of all of this.

That is a big relief, she doesn't need the major palate surgery or procedure.
Very nice to hear that her outlook improved, too.
Whew!  Very glad for her and for you, as well!


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 24, 2020)

So pleased to hear the good news @chic ! Please rest now, as you said. We just won't have you getting sick!


----------



## katlupe (Feb 24, 2020)

I am sorry to hear about your Mom falling, Chic. I am very careful and haven't fallen yet. I worry about that too as just one fall can change things for good. I am in the process of getting one of those fall alert devices right now.


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 4, 2020)

Just saw the Feb 24 update.
Hope your mom continues to mend.


----------

